

Startup Quote: Mark Cuban, co-founder, HDNet - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1710356363

======
raychancc
Find something you love to do. If you don’t make money at it, at least you
love going to work.

\- Mark Cuban (@mcuban)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1710356363>

